# TiVo HD + Digital Antenna - Los Angeles - $150



## carld (Mar 9, 2012)

Includes:

Unit (works perfectly),
power cable,
Remote (works perfectly, but is pretty well worn!),
1-foot HDMI cable,
RCA ANT1650R Flat Digital Amplified Indoor TV Antenna

It's eligible for $99 lifetime service, so if you want to cover the cost of that, I'll happily sort that out for you.

I'd prefer to not ship it, so if you're local to Los Angeles, I'm in Los Feliz.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

carld said:


> Includes:
> 
> Unit (works perfectly),
> power cable,
> ...


If that's a TCD652160, I hope the antenna is worth $100, 'cause a used 652 goes for about $50.


----------



## carld (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah? I just checked ebay, and a comparable unit with lifetime service has been bid up to $315. So $249 all-in doesn't sound so terrible.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

carld said:


> Yeah? I just checked ebay, and a comparable unit with lifetime service has been bid up to $315. So $249 all-in doesn't sound so terrible.


He's saying that the S3HD by itself isn't worth $150. I agree that $250 with the lifetime is a good price.


----------

